

lol: Look at me trying to learn Ruby on Rails... - redrory
http://redrory.com/2007/09/15/lol-look-at-me-trying-to-learn-ruby-on-rails/
Things are coming along well, Starting my first app, 2nite<p>Just waiting for InstantRail to finish UnZipping..<p>Come back for updates..
======
redrory
1 day update : <http://redrory.com/2007/09/16/my-very-first-web-app/>

